# Screenshot - Linux Mint 15 w/Cinnamon



## Steerpike (Jun 24, 2013)

I have the picture frame desklet running, and a conky script. Pretty cool, eh?


----------



## Ireth (Jun 24, 2013)

That looks neat!


----------



## Ankari (Jun 24, 2013)

That's cool.

Steer, you seem to be a technology guy. Do you think we'll see a merger of Android and Linux? From what I understand, Android is Linux based. Do you think that is what Google is trying to transition to with their Chromebooks?


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 25, 2013)

I think Android and the Chrome OS both use the linux kernel. I think someone has also managed to get Android to run on a laptop. I don't think you will see Android and Linux merge in the sense that Linux goes away. It is an open platform and there are so many distributions out there that even if Android on laptop or Chromebooks take off a lot more, you'll still have traditional linux distributions.

One thing that intrigues me is Ubuntu Touch (or whatever they're calling it now). Ubuntu is a desktop/laptop linux distribution. They're coming out with a phone later this year, and the interesting thing is that it will be the full operating system. Your whole computer could be on your phone if you want it. While you're using your phone, it is a mobile-optimized version of the OS, and if you attach the phone to a dock with a monitor and keyboard, etc., you are suddenly in the full desktop environment, where you can run LibreOffice, or Scrivener, GIMP, and all your other software as normal. The phone could be the only computer you had and you'd be able to do anything with it that you can do with a normal Linux desktop. I doubt the specs will be suitable for gaming, but short of that it should be pretty cool.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 25, 2013)

Ireth said:


> That looks neat!




Thank you!


----------

